# Hamsters For Rehoming



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi
I have some hamsters for rehoming.
Ranging from Syrian Hamsters to Campbells, winter white, chinese and robo.
Please email for more details.

Ages ranging from 12 weeks - 1year

Im in tonbridge kent


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

I can email photos


----------

